# Install OPENVPN in FreeBSD 9.2



## jasonhirsh (Mar 20, 2014)

I am installing FreeBSD 9.2 on a VirtualBox (4.3.8)   to allow me to work on my long standing problems with my production server with OPENVPN  and Firewalls.

1, I have used PORTSNAP to ensure the port tree is up to date.


2, I have gone through the usual installation process i.e. 
`Make Install clean` 
and have no noticeable errors
2.  documentation has installed in 
/usr/local/share/examples/openvpn
and
/usr/local/share/doc/openvpn

4. libs have installed in

/usr/local/lib/openvpn


5 .   Now the issue OPENVPN has not installed in 
/usr/local/etc/ 

Any idea how I messed up this time


----------



## trh411 (Mar 20, 2014)

security/openvpn installs its openvpn executable to /usr/local/sbin. FYI, the pkg-plist file (/usr/ports/security/openvpn/pkg-plist) shows where everything gets installed.


----------



## ondra_knezour (Mar 20, 2014)

See the /usr/local/share/examples/openvpn/sample-config-files/ directory. OpenVPN has so much possible configuration variants, that there is probably impossible to create one default config file which suits all (or most) users with some minor tweaking.

For files installed by port/package you also can use something like `pkg_info -L portname\*` on older systems, `pkg info -L openvpn` may work for you, I don't have any machine with the pkgng on hand right now to test it.


----------



## kpa (Mar 20, 2014)

I do remember that the port does not create the $PREFIX/etc/openvpn directory so you'll have to create it yourself. Otherwise all the advice you find on the net for the UNIX version of OpenVPN apply to the FreeBSD port as it is.


----------



## jasonhirsh (Mar 21, 2014)

*Re: Install OPENVPN in FreeBSD 9.2 - SOLVED*

Thanks for the tip on pkg-plist  I did not realize that.  The last time I built a server the port installed to /usr/local/etc


----------

